# Doing it- Pearson 30 upgrade



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

When I first took up sailing a little under two years ago, I bought a Coronado 25 because it was inexpensive, rock-solid, simple and I felt that a boat of only 25' wouldn't overwhelm me while I was learning.

I also had NO idea that the racing bug would bite me so hard.

I still don't want to be overwhelmed by too much boat, need to be able to singlehand, and need to be able to afford maintenance and upkeep, which grows exponentially with boat length.

To these ends, I have selected the Pearson 30. On the "racy" side of "racer/cruiser", affordable, decent handicap rating, and there are several in my area so I stand a chance of being able to do one-design racing. The cabin isn't a roomy and plush as some other designs, but it's far, far better than my Coronado 25. I'll definitely be able to cruise the Chesapeake with this boat.

Pending successful engine and transmission demonstration on Sunday, I'll make the payment and be an owner!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Great boat. I've been looking at them, too. Which one did you buy?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Congrats Bubble. Great boat. Our first cruising boat was a Pearson 28. Little sister to the 30. We raced her and was very successful. We now crew on an Ericson 34 and race against her not so successfully!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

good luck with it


----------



## BrickPearson26 (May 10, 2007)

Pearson 30's are fantastic boats. I cruised one from Maine to the Bahamas. I hope all goes well on Sunday.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

jameswilson29 said:


> Great boat. I've been looking at them, too. Which one did you buy?


It's near Annapolis.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice to hear Bubblehead. Good luck!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats man, I'll be looking for you on the start line next season! Hope the testing goes well and is uneventful.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

zz4gta said:


> Congrats man, I'll be looking for you on the start line next season! Hope the testing goes well and is uneventful.


You'll still be beating me for awhile, you've got raw talent on your side.

Dude, I just couldn't take the physical pounding of my little boat for over 50 slow, upwind miles only to be denied the gratification of at least finishing the race.

Oh, I gotta story to tell you about how the race _really_ ended for me, the next time we see each other. You'll understand why I was twice as angry as I otherwise would should have been.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Pics!! Pics!!


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Is that the one with the pale green topsides that looked to be in very nice condition, that has been on Craig's list?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You will be very happy with a Pearson 30' as a sailing platform. We used to race (PHRF) against one a few years ago that was always the boat to beat.
We have been (PHRF) racing our Tartan 27' for a few years now and last night we beat a Tartan 30' on corrected time (not our only 1st place this season).
I know of a T27 for sale in Annapolis for $3500 ('Scot Free') which was supposedly re-fit by the owner before he decided it was too small and he is now looking for an Endeavor 32'. If you just want to look at the boat for comparisons sake PM me and I'll forward the info I have.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, I've already been aboard Scot Free, when the engine was dismantled and the interior gutted. I could have bought it for $500. I decided that I didn't want to get involved with a centerboard, and that "two-foot-itis" wasn't enough. If I was going to upgrade, it would be a significant size increase.

Still, it was easy to see that the Tartan 27 was a solidly built, trustworthy boat.

I'm keeping the specific boat close to my chest until I hand over the cash this weekend. It wouldn't be the first time I've had something bought out from under me because I ran my mouth.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Dude, I just couldn't take the physical pounding of my little boat for over 50 slow, upwind miles only to be denied the gratification of at least finishing the race.
> 
> Oh, I gotta story to tell you about how the race _really_ ended for me, the next time we see each other. You'll understand why I was twice as angry as I otherwise would should have been.


50 miles? Try pounding to weather in a boat that weighs 3000 lbs on a 123nm course for 35 hours straight.  In honesty though, I HATE time limits on races. Round the cans is one thing, but distance racing shouldn't have a time limit. I'm sure I'll never finish Down the Bay in a 'time limit', the RC will never be on station, but I'll be damned if I'm not going to cross the line. We should do away with time limits all together.

Can't wait to hear the story. Check you emails.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Small world, eh?
You can't go too far wrong with a Pearson 30' though. More of a racer then the T27 but with our 'cheater' PHRF of 246 we are surprising some racier boats then ours.
Hope the purchase goes ahead this weekend and you can get some time in on your new 'baby'. Do you have a buyer yet for the Coronado 25'?



BubbleheadMd said:


> Actually, I've already been aboard Scot Free, when the engine was dismantled and the interior gutted. I could have bought it for $500. I decided that I didn't want to get involved with a centerboard, and that "two-foot-itis" wasn't enough. If I was going to upgrade, it would be a significant size increase.
> 
> Still, it was easy to see that the Tartan 27 was a solidly built, trustworthy boat.
> 
> I'm keeping the specific boat close to my chest until I hand over the cash this weekend. It wouldn't be the first time I've had something bought out from under me because I ran my mouth.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Pfft, no. I'm selling it practically for what I paid for it, and all I'm getting are tire-kickers. I'm not trying to make any money off of it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> When I first took up sailing a little under two years ago, I bought a Coronado 25 because it was inexpensive, rock-solid, simple and I felt that a boat of only 25' wouldn't overwhelm me while I was learning.
> 
> I also had NO idea that the racing bug would bite me so hard.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Congrats bubble!

I've seen you going back and forth on this over at SA. Sounds like a great choice.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Oh, I gotta story to tell you about how the race _really_ ended for me, the next time we see each other. You'll understand why I was twice as angry as I otherwise would should have been.


I just noticed this little teaser.

Get 'em out!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Yer HOOKED Bubblehead, flat hooked. That be a good thing BTW.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I just sold my prized DeLorean DMC-12 collectible automobile today. Not only am I buying the Pearson 30 tomorrow, I will have considerable boat bucks to pump into her, post-haste!!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats Bubble

I rememeber when you bought the Coronado. You definately have the disease now. The Pearson 30 is a fine boat. Well made,,soli,, turn of speed and also a comfortable cruiser. Great for the Bay too.

I made a similar choice when I bought our C&C35MKIII 16 years ago. I went the racer / cruiser route also. I have never regretted it. Even though we rarely race her anymore ( she looks like a Christmas tree with davits, radar pole...large dodger...its till nice to have that reserve turn of speed.

Good luck in getting her this weekend. We want to see pictures and of course...race you up the Bay.

Dave


----------



## nO0b (May 1, 2010)

I really like the P30. 

Pics or this deal never happened


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ha, I have pics so it definitely did happen plus a bonus!

Right next to the boat's ad, was an ad for a brand-new, never used, 150% genoa, specifically cut for a Pearson 30 for $850. I bought it for $750. While I was picking up the sail, I noticed a lonely but complete Hobie Cat 16 sitting on a trailer. The owner caught me eyeing it, and let me have it, the trailer, all the sails and rigging for $100.00

My twin daughters have been after me for a sailing dinghy for themselves. They will be cleaning and making the H-16 ready this week. The spars, sails and standing rigging are good. (The sails were always stored indoors) The trampoline needs new lacing around the edges, and the running rigging is shot.

Also, the Pearson engine and transmission demo went off without a hitch. The engine caught by the 2nd revolution of the starter, had a smooth idle immediately, plenty of power. The transmission shifted smoothly into fwd and reverse.

Dirty, but solid!









Hobie Cat Madness!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

DUDE! THAT'S A FREAKIN' SCORE!

Congrats!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

A beach cat and a Pearson 30' for somewhere around $10 +/- K is a great return on your DeLorean. 
Have fun with the beach cat down there. You will hardly ever run aground in that unless intentionally.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Score!!! Pics!!!


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

BubbleheadMd, I'm coming up to Annapolis and swipe your 'Hobbie', man you got a deal! Hope the girls enjoy it. I'm guessing you are on the 'Bay' side of Rt2 bridge, will a 30 clear? My 'early' years were spent in Riva. Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

AbnSF-

I'm in the Rhode River, so no bridges to worry about. I should be able to pass under the Rte. 2 bridge if I wanted, but I never sail up that far.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

OK. I was just up at 'Blue Water', checking out a boat for a friend. The owner is going to have to move it to 'Casa Rio' to have it pulled, and loaded for shipment to Conn. I worked at 'Beverly Beach", in the 60's. Enjoy, you have too with a deal like that!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Hobie, trailor, and sails for only a hundred bucks?!

Quickly, get it out of state and repaint it.<G>

"Honey, where'd you put my boat?"


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

Bubble,

Check those inboard jib tracks closely. I have not seen them on a P30 before. Make sure they are supported well.

Otherwise, I will have to agree... great score!

If you are looking for good deals on H16 parts head over to the forum on the Hobie website. Paying full retail for parts is not fun for the wallet.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Having learned to sail on an H16 which I kept in front of my house in Ocean City, NJ, I am quite fond of them. My daughter and I used to take it out 5 -6 miles and come screaming in on it riding the large swells.

I think its a great boat to learn how to handle a larger keel boat as it has a jib and the relationship to it and the main is easy to teach to someone. We had many a day both out on the trapeeze and even once following a hurricane we took it out and I was able to get my daughter up on water skis behind it.

only took 20 minutes to put on the wheels, roll to the waters edge, and set up and off you went. Those were the simplar days for sure.

Dave


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

nickmerc said:


> Bubble,
> 
> Check those inboard jib tracks closely. I have not seen them on a P30 before. Make sure they are supported well.
> 
> ...


They are definitely an add-on, and I'm not quite sure what they're about. Not only do they have jib leads (for the storm jib maybe?) but they also have adjustable shackle points. I'm wondering if they're for twings for the spinnaker.

Thanks for the tip on Hobie parts.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You could use those tracks for twings with a spinnaker but I'd guess that there is or was a 110% or so jib that used that track and fair leads with sheets led just outside the shrouds.
Inboard sheeting for a smaller jib can help pointing ability to a degree. We are talking about testing this theory out on our boat.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Hobie parts.


Congrats on the P30 if you need parts for that Hobie I know where an old one has been sitting for over 20yrs. Mostly in a shop. There are some good parts I have been thinking about stripping her down myself.


----------

